# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HTCDongle Presents Ver. 1.09! Much Models added for unlock!!

## mohamed73

*HTCDongle 1.09 Released!!!** 
* Repaired "Get access error" on - HTC Tattoo
* Added new models for Read code & Direct unlock 
- HTC Hero130
- HTC Hero200
- HTC A6265
- HTC A3335
- HTC A6277
- HTC A6288
- HTC A6363
- HTC A6365
- HTC A6366
- HTC A6380 
Enjoy using - HTCDongle... some more shoking updates on the Way!!!* 
Visit Original Thread click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
View all Latest GPGIndustries news click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

